# DDR --- Do I have to?



## Tauntingbull (May 17, 2014)

First time future dog owner.... If I get a DDR male pup, is it compulsory for me to give him protection training? How good are DDR GSDs as house pets and how do they go along with infants/toddlers?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

There are plenty of folks here who have DDR dogs as active (active being the key word) family pets. It all depends on the dog, so find a breeder who knows their dogs well enough to match you with a pup with a temperament that meshes with your lifestyle. 

May I ask why DDR specifically? Most people, unless they're deeply involved with the breed/sport/etc wouldn't be able to tell a DDR apart from another working line by temperament and probably not by looks, either. It's become something of a "buzzword" these days... don't let it limit you in your search for a breeder. Use it as a guide if you're really set on it, sure, but don't count someone out who produces great, stable dogs just because they're not the lines you think you want.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

You do not have to do sports with your DDR dog. Of course, exercise is still very important.
DDR dogs can make great pets, same as any other dog, with proper socialization and training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Training is important for all lines. GSD's are naturally protective, so training and handling that instinct is important. I wouldn't say 'protection style training' is what is necessary...just good management and training, keeping the confidence level high in general/regardless of the line.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

socialization, exercise and training are key. for myself, having some track star daughters and my mountain biking were key to living with our highly driven working line gsd. nest to research and find a breeder wo breeds dogs suited to your life style.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Tauntingbull said:


> First time future dog owner.... If I get a DDR male pup, is it compulsory for me to give him protection training? How good are DDR GSDs as house pets and how do they go along with infants/toddlers?


My Bud is heavy on the DDR, and I'm no expert but I can tell you my experience. I handled and lived with several generations off the DDR side of his line. Some were good, some not but a couple of things that were constant they matured really slowly, Bud was nearing 5 when he grabbed a brain, and they were all stubborn. I lovingly, and jokingly, refer to Bud as my 2x4 dog, as in hit him over the head with one. Other then that same as any other, firm, fair, consistent rules, exercise and love. Find a good breeder and go from there.


----------



## Gunther der Heinz (Feb 17, 2014)

I have owned and been around GSD's my entire 45 years. I recently got my first DDR/Czech pup(a bit of Slovak on the bottom). He has been awesome so far. His drives are high but not too bad. He was rated/scored a bit more than an active family pet. He has "gotten into" a bit more 'trouble" in the yard than my last two W German show line dogs. LOL. You have to keep him busy. He is awesome with our 5 year old grandson. They are best buds. He tormented the cats for a bit but at 11 months he pays them little attention anymore. I am not sure I understand the slow to mature part. He is smart as a whip and trains very easily and is already showing good protection instinct. When out in the front yard you have to keep an eye on him. He will "get" things that come into our area. If the expression on his face changes....grab him....quick.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

It is compulsory to exercise your dog in any way you see fit. My current boy is a 1 year old East German [DDR] Line. It really did not matter where he came from. Health being a priority. His temperament is right on for me and my family. Hoby has been great with people and dogs. He has been great in new surroundings. After owning a number of GSDs from all over and life long I find that overall they train easy, play and work hard and are glue to you and your family.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The dirty secret is that the working lines are the best pet lines for an owner who puts in the effort. People dont want them dilluted any further though so youll run across breeders who demand the pups go to working homes.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DDR would definitely need an active home and good training but no, you don't HAVE to train protection sports. I have a DDR/Czech male, 16 months old, active family companion right now who has the grand job of alerting me to anyone at the door. He's been very slow to mature. He's good with kids, though excitable at times. My kids he's kinda rough on but kids outside in the neighborhood, he's good with. But he knows he can rough house a bit with my kids. 

He also has my 4 year old female GSD to play with too. Though she is a couch potato, even more so in comparison to him. She is content to lay around all day sleeping while he is ready to go and then some. If I don't get the chance to work him even a little bit during the day, I have to crate him at night because he'll be up pacing the bedroom all night otherwise. Also he's pretty mellow in comparison to those of his lines doing bite work but still a handful. 

Why are you looking at DDR lines? Any GSD lines can be a good active companion with training and time put in.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

My ddr boy is amazing. I don't let him around little kids because he can be a jumper and he's just so large - but he's a social butterfly that loves everybody.

No dog NEEDS protection training. But many working line shepherds need something like continuous obedience training, lots of exercise, some kind of sport, etc. Many of my dogs siblings are happy in pet only homes that keep them active and engaged.

Berlin LOVES doing schutzhund. But he wouldn't die without it. He also LOVES swimming. And playing fetch. And running with the bicycle.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

What you really need to do is find a good breeder and let them help find a pup for your lifestyle. And don't focus so much on lines maybe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

